# trying to trace Corinnes Child



## jackessex (4 January 2012)

hi all im trying to trace a mare i had from 2002-2006 ish,her reg name is corinnes child born 26-may-2000 she is a piebald (tovero) mare with one blue eye.
she was sold to a dealer in colchester area in 2006 
ive been trying to find her for a while now but just thought id have another try on here,ive found her on ned but not sure how i would find out any more info,i had her micro chipped but do not have the details.
she is around 16 hh,and is wb/tb by orlando she is reg with chaps also.
i miss her greatly and would love to find out how she is.


----------



## cally6008 (4 January 2012)

Equine Details - Corinnes Child
Date of Birth	26-May-2000
Gender	Female
Colour	Piebald (TOVERO WhiteCode:3)
Height	173cm
Sire Name	[Not verified.] Orlando
Dam Name	[Not verified.] Coral Sands
Breed	Unknown
Submitted by	Coloured Horse and Pony Society (UK), Tel: 01685 845045
Studbook/Section	[Not verified.] Not Supplied By PIO
Birth Country	United Kingdom

Have you asked CHAPS if passport details have been updated ?
And if they will forward letter or email to current registered owners for you ?

The Property of Mrs D Tantrum
6 CORRINES CHILD, SKEWBALD MARE, 11 YEARS, 16.2HH APPROX
Sire: Orlando by Oberon
Dam: Coral Sands by Snow Warning
Registered: CHAPS
Bay and white Tovero. Has done show jumping, cross country, pony club, in hand showing and ridden
showing. Hacks out alone or with company. Good to shoe, box, clip etc. Sad sale due to college
commitments.

http://www.brightwells.com/Librarie...ddlery_Sale_Forms/Catalogue_2011_April_15.pdf

I don't think she sold, as she's not listed in the results bit for that sale - http://www.brightwells.com/Librarie...ults/Results_2011_April_15.pdf?download=false


----------



## jackessex (4 January 2012)

thats her!!i havent tried chaps as i didnt think the dealer would pass on the orig passport!!
any ideas how i would trace the lady thet entered her in the sale??


----------



## jackessex (4 January 2012)

ive phoned the sales but i have to email them the details ans wait for someone to have time to look into it, any way of tracing the owner quicker???ideas???


----------



## cally6008 (4 January 2012)

facebook maybe ? but i don't know the lady's first name ?


----------



## jackessex (4 January 2012)

cally6008 said:



			facebook maybe ? but i don't know the lady's first name ?
		
Click to expand...

thanks for your help ive messaged everyone by the name d tantrum that i can find on facebook hell of a long shot but you never know


----------



## jackessex (4 January 2012)

just spoke to brightwells and they phoned the lady selling her at the sale and she wont say where she has gone,which i find a bit weird unless she sold her to the meat man?but i would of like to know either way so my mind can rest.chaps are not open from holidays yet so cant phone them yet,sooooo frustrated now


----------



## pixi (4 January 2012)

ive sent you a pm with link think its the person your after has a pic with red/white mare n foal


----------



## cally6008 (4 January 2012)

Someone just PM me on FB with a link as well


----------



## pixi (4 January 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Someone just PM me on FB with a link as well
		
Click to expand...

yes me its the mare left blue eye bit of black in mane


----------



## jackessex (4 January 2012)

sooooo happy just spoke to her previous owner and she sounds like she has had a lovely home,and has gone to a lovely new one!!!happy happy i will stop wondering what happened now,thanks to everyone for your help


----------



## pixi (5 January 2012)

nice one wonders of face book hey


----------



## dolphaz (16 February 2012)

HI, 
just thought I'd let you know , we actually now own Corinnes child and would love to find out more about her.


----------



## jackessex (16 February 2012)

dolphaz said:



			HI, 
just thought I'd let you know , we actually now own Corinnes child and would love to find out more about her.
		
Click to expand...

hi are you the lady i spoke to via text that brought her from debbie?


----------



## dolphaz (16 February 2012)

Hi , no we bought from a good friend ( not Debbie ) back in October . Just doing a search on her name and it brought up your message . Just trying to find out a bit more about her especially her stable name as we only know her as 'big coloured mare' . Any info would be great .


----------



## jackessex (16 February 2012)

hi ive private messaged you


----------

